# Q| How many people are experiencing the Low on Space issue with a ICS Rom



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

So in the past i was told that because of ICS there is a tendency for the phone to see low space. The easy fix for it though would be to clean the internal cache via a programs such as Cache Cleaner NG or move some larger programs such as Google Chrome or Google + to the SD Card. I have been performing both those procedures and at will my phone will give me the low on space warning. At that when it is there i can't connect to google services over 3G or Wifi. I think i am describing the google services thing right in that my signal bars for either Wifi or 3G aren't blue. Is there a fix or am I doing something wrong on my end.


----------



## upsidedownaaron (Aug 23, 2011)

I have noticed that using Facebook causes it to happen the most for me. My understanding is that the datadata folder is somehow the culprit. In order to make things work quickly it is basically a read/write cache. But it only has like 100 megs.


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

Which ICS ROM are you using? Stevespear426 has the datadata fix built into his AOKP and CM9


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

jbreakfield said:


> Which ICS ROM are you using? Stevespear426 has the datadata fix built into his AOKP and CM9


i was going to ask the same thing, i've been running AOKP and it's been flawless, never had this problem


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

22stars said:


> i was going to ask the same thing, i've been running AOKP and it's been flawless, never had this problem


I've actually had the "low storage" show up on both of those, but Steve has a script that's built in that you can run to fix it if it does show up.


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

jbreakfield said:


> I've actually had the "low storage" show up on both of those, but Steve has a script that's built in that you can run to fix it if it does show up.


I have run both and THS. THS it used to happen all the time. I don't think i ever got it on AOKP but I switched from AOKP to CM9 because of poor battery life. Was running the glitched big ram version. Think the last build i was on was 32.1. But CM9 just did it to me and i did a data wipe along with a wipe of both caches and reinstalled the rom which seems to have fixed it. Exactly how do you run said script.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Aali1011 said:


> Exactly how do you run said script.


Pretty sure it's in the OP.


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Stevespear426 said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Easy
> 
> ...


Not there. Checked on Xda too and nothing. Will do more searching in the morning.


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

Aali1011 said:


> Not there. Checked on Xda too and nothing. Will do more searching in the morning.


In the CM9 Nightlies thread, first mentioned in post #256

Same script is in Steve's latest AOKP


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

LMAO that my post is #257. Thank you though sir.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Aali1011 said:


> I have run both and THS. THS it used to happen all the time. I don't think i ever got it on AOKP but I switched from AOKP to CM9 because of poor battery life. Was running the glitched big ram version. Think the last build i was on was 32.1. But CM9 just did it to me and i did a data wipe along with a wipe of both caches and reinstalled the rom which seems to have fixed it. Exactly how do you run said script.


aokp is not the reason for your poor battery life....many of us are getting great batt life on that rom.


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I have seen AOKP give great battery life to Fascinate users. My friend has it running on his Fascinate which 2nd to his Primary phone a Gnex. He uses it for GPS. He got 4 days worth of standby. The only thing i could say though is that I was running the glitched version of AOKP and not the regular AOKP. So i don't know if that is a attributing factor or not. I will try it again at one point or another when though idk.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Aali1011 said:


> Not there. Checked on Xda too and nothing. Will do more searching in the morning.


I just checked the OP on xda and rootz and it tells you what to do in both of them.


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sendan said:


> I just checked the OP on xda and rootz and it tells you what to do in both of them.


I quoted the original post from the 
* [ROM][ICS][4/21][4.0.4] Glitchy CM9 Kangs Nightlies*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background] thread in here and I don't see anything. I just went and rechecked an nothing i may be completely missing something though. The solution was brought to my attention though.


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

Aali1011 said:


> LMAO that my post is #257. Thank you though sir.


You did look at the post I was referring to, right?


----------



## Aali1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

jbreakfield said:


> You did look at the post I was referring to, right?


Yup. I put chrome back on my phone and the low storage icon came up. tried running the script and nothing. Did the old trick of moving it to the sd card and it is fine now. If i get one of those random low storage warnings i hope this helps.

Edit** Chrome wasn't the issue in the first place. It was happening random at one point. I was hoping that the script would solve it one and for all but i guess that is only in certain cases.


----------

